# Use caution when using Amazon



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> The facility where our shipments come has a lot of cams. But I simply rent two warehouse/storage spaces from them. I don't think they have a cam watching their front door. But I will check on that.


Still, you install cameras for a living! Put up a couple!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

SectorSecurity said:


> I always tell customers anything special order you will be notified once it has come in and we will schedule the work.
> 
> Even with major delivery companies they have employees who steal packages
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Ya I agree, I think theft is more common at Canada Post vs Amazon.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You sell those to your clients?


Yes. For a construction site. My cost: $1600 for materials and my tech's labor. Cost to client: $3200.00 for 3 hours of work.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Still, you install cameras for a living! Put up a couple!


I know what you are saying, but not possible in this situation. National company, big facility. Can't put our equipment on their buildings. 

Although, some time again ago, we did do all the wiring and device install on one of their facilities.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

cwatbay said:


> Yes. For a construction site. My cost: $1600 for materials and my tech's labor. Cost to client: $3200.00 for 3 hours of work.


making stacks yo!
:clap: :thumbup: 
If you spend the time looking for deals you should be the one getting the rewards $$.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> making stacks yo!
> :clap: :thumbup:
> If you spend the time looking for deals you should be the one getting the rewards $$.


That's why my wife has an S63


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

cwatbay said:


> Although, some time again ago, we did do all the wiring and device install on one of their facilities.


did you get the supplies off amazon? :laughing:


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> did you get the supplies off amazon? :laughing:


Good question........and the correct answer is NO!:clap:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

cwatbay said:


> Yes. For a construction site. My cost: $1600 for materials and my tech's labor. Cost to client: $3200.00 for 3 hours of work.


yes that's a sweet deal for you but you are expecting premium service as well. That's the downside to Amazon, with all the shipping and speed quality can be lacking, it's a trade off. 

I can choose a shipping method but stick with Prime, so far so good. A couple of times a personal car was involved. Crime must be low here because packages are left at the front door and the street is about 30' away.

Sounds like you could use a manned shipping facility as a go between.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cwatbay said:


> That's why my wife has an S63


Didn't know they sold them on Amazon...



cwatbay said:


> I know what you are saying, but not possible in this situation. National company, big facility. Can't put our equipment on their buildings.
> 
> Although, some time again ago, we did do all the wiring and device install on one of their facilities.


Then have the deliveries go to a more secure location.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

A couple weeks ago I heard Amazon will be going in our houses to deliver packages. With use of cameras in the house and a door lock, you control with your phone. :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> A couple weeks ago I heard Amazon will be going in our houses to deliver packages. With use of cameras in the house and a door lock, you control with your phone. :blink:


UPS and Canada Post do that for me, they all have a code.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

As suggested Amazon locker should be an option. 

I too have had issues with Amazon delivery drivers, not showing up. So far Amazon has bent over backwards to rectify the situation. 

On the other hand we are struggling with UPS over a lost package right now...nothing to do with Amazon though.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Lately, unless it's a large package, USPS has been delivering my Amazon purchases...even on Sunday.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Most of mine are USPS too, with Prime. They are subsidizing Amazon shipping rates so if they can they deliver.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

USPS has a contract just for Sat/Sun deliveries


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm going to request only UPS, USPS or Fed Ex on Amazon shipments. USPS also has a habit of going to the office before they open, then saying I have to pick it up from the Post Office because they couldn't deliver it.


----------



## RalphQ (Dec 4, 2013)

Leo G said:


> So you expect Amazon to cater to your every need? All my shipments come by FEDeX, USPS or UPS. None have been delivered by drug crazed Amazon delivery people.
> 
> You are probably going to have to put up some sort of secure box for them to deliver your packages into.
> 
> But I understand your frustration. I've finally got my deliver people trained to put packages in the back porch if they don't fit in the mailbox.


Amazon has their own delivery drivers too. They come in white delivery trucks or vans. I mostly get stuff from them after hours. Usually between 6-8 pm. I live in a low key town in florida and the delivery drivers reflect that.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in a large market and get a lot of Amazon delivery drivers but occasionally the usps, UPS or FedEx deliveries. I can order a 8" porcelain tile saw blade in the morning and have it delivered that night. That's time not spent driving to a supply store which equals $$


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

As stated above it’s called Amazon flex. It’s kind of similar to Uber with a flexible schedule. You are a subcontractor and work “as needed” 

https://flex.amazon.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

cwatbay said:


> Usually the video feed goes through your internet connection or a cell connection (more expensive), then to the "cloud", where you can view it at will. I also imagine that you can get a real time video email that shows the drugged out meth addict stumbling around while attempting to deliver your package.


Here is something on the package with a brief description.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

greg24k said:


> You not paying for video monitoring, from what I understand the cam is part of the lock system they will provide you with you.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works and all the details, I just saw the commercial on TV.





> Prime members can preorder the Cloud Cam and a compatible lock starting from $249.99. The Cloud Cam alone starts at $119.99.


....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The absolute dealbreaker on that is that you have no control over your own locked door. Amazon unlocks it, and all you get to do is watch. Sheesh.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Leo G said:


> ....


I know Leo, I posted that before I read dug up that article...The commercial didn't mention anything about paying or any details in particular.

In any case, I already have video monitoring with my alarm system, so wasn't planning to have anyone having to access my house without anyone being there no matter who it is.
Front porch works for me, I'm in the culdesac there is no traffic here, not to mention packages are always in a plastic bag if it's raining outside, so there was never an issue with front door drops, they are perfectly fine.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Here is something on the package with a brief description.


Ok, so you can play the video when you get home. I am still wondering about real time viewing when you are not home and you want to see the delivery. Does that cost anything, is that part of a $69.00 per year subscription ?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

cwatbay said:


> Ok, so you can play the video when you get home. I am still wondering about real time viewing when you are not home and you want to see the delivery. Does that cost anything, is that part of a $69.00 per year subscription ?


I don't know if you interested contact them and get all the information. I would assume that when the lock is installed, and you get the delivery and when a delivery person enters the code you would get some sort of notification on your phone so you can view the cam.

Or maybe it's set up the way each time the code is entered there will be a recording stored in iCloud for viewing later if there is a problem. I guess this can be set up a few different ways.

I would also assume that the people they hire for such deliveries would undergo a pretty good screening because of the liability where Amazon is taking all the risk and liability upon themselves while entering someone's premises Vs. some "pothead" delivering and throwing a package on your doorstep or the driveway where the only responsibility falls on them is the package if it makes a left turn.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

greg24k said:


> I don't know if you interested contact them and get all the information. I would assume that when the lock is installed, and you get the delivery and when a delivery person enters the code you would get some sort of notification on your phone so you can view the cam.
> 
> Or maybe it's set up the way each time the code is entered there will be a recording stored in iCloud for viewing later if there is a problem. I guess this can be set up a few different ways.
> 
> I would also assume that the people they hire for such deliveries would undergo a pretty good screening because of the liability where Amazon is taking all the risk and liability upon themselves while entering someone's premises Vs. some "pothead" delivering and throwing a package on your doorstep or the driveway where the only responsibility falls on them is the package if it makes a left turn.


To be honest, I could not care less. Nest and Ring all have door surveillance systems with monthly/yearly subscriptions to get the video on your smart phone. I am assuming that Amazon will do the same. 

I have seen real time video with Nest when the UPS or FedEx guy shows up and is at the door. Plus the client can talk to the delivery person right then and there. .


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never needed or wanted a package so badly I would let a 3rd party unlock my door and let in a random person.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm afraid you're a guinea pig for amazon's new delivery service called AMZL. Amazon's biggest expense is shipping. So they're trying to do it themselves instead of hiring fedex or ups. But it's been a complete disaster. Here's a recent post on Reddit about how terrible Amazon's AMZL service has been:
https://www.reddit.com/r/amazon/comments/7bfjjo/wtf_is_going_on_with_amazon_prime/


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

DiaperRiot said:


> I'm afraid you're a guinea pig for amazon's new delivery service called AMZL. Amazon's biggest expense is shipping. So they're trying to do it themselves instead of hiring fedex or ups. But it's been a complete disaster. Here's a recent post on Reddit about how terrible Amazon's AMZL service has been:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/amazon/comments/7bfjjo/wtf_is_going_on_with_amazon_prime/


It's a mess when they put in machines delivered and it's not. I'll do it tomorrow they say... 

anyone else had issues with the 2-day prime shipping taking longer? 
I heard you can get a month of prime free if something is late and has that 2-day guarantee on it.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> anyone else had issues with the 2-day prime shipping taking longer?
> I heard you can get a month of prime free if something is late and has that 2-day guarantee on it.


It's been a bit spotty lately. I have one item taking twice as long so far. I had two deliveries yesterday, a USPS Sunday delivery and a box a few hours later. I don't know who delivered that one, they don't even knock, I was home. I only caught the postal gal because my dog piped up but she was snoozin the second time.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't had any problems up here in Canada they are still using Canada Post FedEx or UPS at least in my area.

As for the guarantee I shipped 90 packages so far with prime and only 1 was ever late and missed the guaranteed delivery date and they happily gave me another month of prime membership for it

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## PennCoat (Apr 15, 2014)

I canceled my prime membership last month. I wasn't getting my packages in the guaranteed 2 day delivery window, so why pay for it?


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> anyone else had issues with the 2-day prime shipping taking longer?
> I heard you can get a month of prime free if something is late and has that 2-day guarantee on it.


what's the point in getting a free month of an unreliable, dishonest service?


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think it's dishonest. Amazon has been very reliable shipping from their warehouses. Many items do not come directly from them though and that company might drop the ball. Maybe amazon takes it out of their hide, I don't know. Pretty much nothing I order is an emergency, if I had an emergency I'd go a different route. I'm going to have to wait two days extra for a potentiometer for my Vitamix. That's a savings of $180, and a much better component, so I will suffer through it.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Unless they have there own shipping company's in every city I don't see how they could make a promise for 2 days. express shipping costs a lot.
Just pass the shipping cost savings to me and I will wait.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wonder if Amazon will take this as a learning experience or just have the CEO's talk amongst themselves saying, they can deal with it, how's your new home?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Wonder if Amazon will take this as a learning experience or just have the CEO's talk amongst themselves saying, they can deal with it, how's your new home?


I think they just play with drones in the ceo offices...


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/pooping-amazon-home-sacramento-video/


“Video Shows Woman Who Delivered Amazon Package Pooping In Front Of Sacramento Home”


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/pooping-amazon-home-sacramento-video/
> 
> 
> “Video Shows Woman Who Delivered Amazon Package Pooping In Front Of Sacramento Home”


:laughing: very classy


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

WarrenRight said:


> Is this happening in all USA?
> WarrenRight - Right Now www.rightnowcleaning.com


Yup. Better go clean it up. Stat!


----------

